# Contemplating getting a REO



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

So it looks like I'll be in San Francisco in the next month and I was thinking of picking up a Reo and some ceramic wick while I was over there. In terms of the Reo build, I will probably go with the recommendations made by Andre in the REO-The Basics thread, but I'm undecided between the Grand and the Mini. I'm loving the iStick that's currently in my pocket and definitely prefer it over the size of the MVP. Any advice?


----------



## Paulie (5/11/14)

first i recommend you get a avatar 

Then since you like small devices i would recommend the LP Grand as its not big and can hold more juice and a 18650 battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Awesome. I also picked up one of my Reos in the US, in Washington DC. For your first Reo I have no doubt a LP Grand is the way to go. About 99% of new Grand owners who have not seen one in real life before comment on how small the Grand is when in their hands. Battery life and resistances it can do are much better. Also 6 ml juice compared to 3 ml. Squonking on the Mini is a bit more hassle for me than on the Grand.
But those are based on my preferences. Mini lovers might disagree, and it is awesomely small.

Whilst you are at it, if you decide on a LP Grand, get some of these batteries (not available here): http://www.rtdvapor.com/new-aw-imr-18650-3-7v-2200mah/
If the Mini, these: http://www.rtdvapor.com/new-aw-imr-18490-3-7v-1200mah/

For an atomizer, one should imo always start with an RM2 to get a good feel for a Reo. Later on experimentation with more powerful atties, like the Atomic is in order. Many available locally.

Ceramic wicking best price is at http://store.rbasupplies.com/readyxwick-premium-heat-treated-soft-ceramic-wick. Get both 2 and 3 mm - see they have a combo pack.


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome. I also picked up one of my Reos in the US, in Washington DC. For your first Reo I have no doubt a LP Grand is the way to go. About 99% of new Grand owners who have not seen one in real life before comment on how small the Grand is when in their hands. Battery life and resistances it can do are much better. Also 6 ml juice compared to 3 ml. Squonking on the Mini is a bit more hassle for me than on the Grand.
> But those are based on my preferences. Mini lovers might disagree, and it is awesomely small.
> 
> Whilst you are at it, if you decide on a LP Grand, get some of these batteries (not available here): http://www.rtdvapor.com/new-aw-imr-18650-3-7v-2200mah/
> ...


 totally agree. @Zeki Hilmi popped in at my place about a week ago anf compared the grand to the mini and the difference is very small. but the benefit i can see being a plus. bigger battery. more juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/11/14)

I've owned both and found the grand to suit my requirements better because of the bigger battery and juice capacity The size difference has not really been an issue either.

I would however be keen on a few meters of ceramic wick tho


----------



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

I will try and pick up 5 foot of both the 2mm and 3mm ceramic and keep 2 foot of each. So that leaves 3 foot to be sold to the highest bidders 

Andre and Silver have put their names down for a foot of each


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Hi @El Capitan 

As the others have said, I also vote for you getting a LP Grand as your first Reo.
Main reasons are juice capacity and battery capacity.
That said, I slightly prefer the feel of the Mini in my hand - but the Grand doesn't feel bad at all 

I will definitely be keen to take a foot of each of the ceramic
Please put my name down for that


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

And you must have a crab at the wharf there! Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (5/11/14)

El Capitan said:


> I will try and pick up 5 foot of both the 2mm and 3mm ceramic and keep 2 foot of each. So that leaves 3 foot to be sold to the highest bidders
> 
> Andre and Silver have put their names down for a foot of each



Well thank you - I will put my name down for the last foot. Most appreciated!!


----------



## Alex (5/11/14)

I wouldn't settle for just one, be like me and get both a grand and the mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Alex said:


> I wouldn't settle for just one, be like me and get both a grand and the mini.


That would be very wise, I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

Done! I'll keep you guys updated on times, cost, etc!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shabbar (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> And you must have a crab at the wharf there! Highly recommended.



that looks delicious !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (5/11/14)

Sorry bud, I'm allergic to crustaceans, very shellfish of me I know

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

El Capitan said:


> So it looks like I'll be in San Francisco in the next month and I was thinking of picking up a Reo and some ceramic wick while I was over there. In terms of the Reo build, I will probably go with the recommendations made by Andre in the REO-The Basics thread, but I'm undecided between the Grand and the Mini. I'm loving the iStick that's currently in my pocket and definitely prefer it over the size of the MVP. Any advice?


I don't want to run the risk of sounding like a stuck record.... but do eeeeet! 

A reo grand is a MUST for a first reo in my opinion for all the very reasons outlined by @Andre 

Your second reo can be a mini  Oh and you might think the idea of a second is crazy talk. Just you wait....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (5/11/14)

@El Capitan do you still have room for another foot of the ceramic wicks?


----------



## El Capitan (6/11/14)

Hey Matt, I'll see how it goes once I'm there but I can't promise anything. If I do sneak an extra foot in I'll let you know

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## El Capitan (19/11/14)

Due to customer procrastination, my trip to Silicon Valley has been pushed back to the end of Jan and there's a chance that it might not happen at all. I'll keep you updated!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (19/11/14)

eish, that sucks man, hope you still end up going....


----------

